# I want to overclock my gameing system



## mjsmjs (Jan 15, 2009)

I want to overclock my cpu, gpu, and ram.
my specs

Chaintech 512 mb GeForce 8600 gt 128bit GDDR2 Ex16
Foxconn m7vmx-k lga775 nforce 610i micro Atx intel
G. Skill 4gb(2x2gb) 240pin DDR2 800 (pc2 6400) modle# f2-6400cl5d-4gbpq
Wolfdale intel dual core e5200 2.5ghz 2mb cache modle# bx80571e5200 
And 450w 24pin power supply 

Everything is stock and i want to get the most out of it that i can, My mobo underclocked my ram so i would like to get it back to its nomal speed or more. The cpu i would like up to 3ghz with stock cooling if possible. and andthing more i can get out of the gpu would be great. this is my main gameing system and though its not much it works. I will need a program to montior temps. Also the only thing ive ever over clocked was my cpu before so I have a little knowledge on that everything else is new to me.

I can play gta 4 and crysis ok but would like to play with better settings.


----------



## swingman011 (Jan 26, 2009)

be sure to get yourself a good aftermarket cpu cooler and change your psu to higher wattage. overclocking needs more juice to make it stable.


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

If you want a temperature monitoring program try speedfan.

http://www.almico.com/speedfan437.exe


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Unfortunately systems "should" be built at inception with the thought of overclocking later, otherwise it gets more expensive then its really worth ...........

you would definetly need a better power supply .............. the Corsair 750-TX is a good bang for the buck at $109.00 and offers a "future" for you with pending video card upgrade

your video card is on the weak side for gaming really .............. you can try bumping it up some but its not going to be an earth shattering improvement by any means

after market cooler would definetly be needed to hit 3.0ghz


I would say your too far ($$$$) from your "goal"


starting building an upgrade budget ..........


----------



## ajinkya (Aug 18, 2009)

im using quad core 2.4 Q8200
4gb ddr2 ram {800 fsb }
1gb 9500 nvidia geforce graphic card
G31 gigabyte motherboard
500GB hitachi hdd

i use my pc only for gameing and networking
please suggest me some good OS which is best for gameing and almost all games will work on that ... im thinking of win xp sp2 64bit .. pl comment on that even ...


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

ajinkya said:


> im using quad core 2.4 Q8200
> 4gb ddr2 ram {800 fsb }
> 1gb 9500 nvidia geforce graphic card
> G31 gigabyte motherboard
> ...


not 64 bit bit and you will need xp sp 3 unless you want directx10 which runs on vista but you will need a really good system using Vista


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

ajinkya said:


> im using quad core 2.4 Q8200
> 4gb ddr2 ram {800 fsb }
> 1gb 9500 nvidia geforce graphic card
> G31 gigabyte motherboard
> ...


32 Bit XP.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

XP x32 SP3
Vista x64 SP1/2
7 x64 RC or final

XP x64 wasn't very well supported drivers-wise. The only advantage of Vista over XP is that the x64 version is very well supported, and that gives you access to more memory, and some programs run faster. Vista x32 isn't worth getting. Windows 7 is quite good.


----------



## ajinkya (Aug 18, 2009)

i have 4gb ram and in xp sp3 32 4gb wont get detected and used { i ahve used xp sp3 it used to show only 3gb ram }... im currently using vista ultimate sp1 32bit ... and have recovered frm BCOD error thanks to TSF ...so should i go for vista sp1/2 32 bit or vista sp1/2 64bit ???? ... 32 bit will run good and faster as compared to 64bit on my config pc or other wat around ???


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

32 bit XP will only see a max of 3.25GB of RAM whereas a 64 bit will see more but 64bit OSes as said above are not supported very well so you are best to stick with a 32 bit OS.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

No Bruce, not at all. 64 bit OSs *are* very well supported. The only one that isn't is XP x64, and it's still reasonably well supported.


----------



## ajinkya (Aug 18, 2009)

many people are suggesting me win 7 ultimate 64bit is more good and way faster than any vista and almost all games work on that ... what you suggest ? sorry to ask you so many questions its just that im confused with installing the best os for my pc ... in past have installed many other os but not happy with them that"s why ... acc. to some suggestions on this site they say 64bit may not support many games .. pl comment on that even /..


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

I've been using Windows Vista x64 for about two years and a bit now, and I've never, ever had any trouble running games. Windows 7 x64 is basically Vista with a lot of the annoying glitches fixed and the useless memory hogs trimmed back.

Get Windows 7 x64.


----------

